# Wild Game



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

what is your favorite wild game to eat? And if you have any good ways of cooking it please share. I love venison steaks and hamburger and sausage. We have run out until season starts again we eat it all the time. My favorite wild game is Wood Duck. I take the breast and half it and soak it in dales sauce not for very long because it is strong. I wrap it in bacon and put it on the grill and cook it to med or just pink inside. It is as good as any filet you will ever eat.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> ...My favorite wild game is Wood Duck. ...



Can't argue that. I like most any wild game. Love quail, most duck especially teal and wood duck, cottontail, venison, dove, turkey and any strong-tasting salt water fish. 

I've never gotten the chance to hunt or eat caribou, moose, elk, or pheasant all of which I hear are very tasty. 

I'm hungry.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

hmmmmm teal breast wraped around a dove breast wraped in bacon soaked in maple syrup ,honey and spices over night in the fridge grilled doesnt get any better than that but my sons a cheif so i let him create all the game dishes after all i paid for the culinary school so get cookin boy


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

Pheasant would have to be my favorite, closely followed by quail. Cut a slit in each side of a dove breast, stick a slice of jalapeno in there, wrap with bacon and throw it on the grill for a couple minutes. That's about the best horse do overs there are, IMHO. Wild pig slow cooked over mesquite is pretty hard to beat too.

Is there a drooling emoticon?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2012)

Pheaseant, quail -Grouse is fantastic- Elk and Moose- been tryin to figure out how to get neighborhood moose into freezer..............


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Pheasant would have to be my favorite, closely followed by quail. Cut a slit in each side of a dove breast, stick a slice of jalapeno in there, wrap with bacon and throw it on the grill for a couple minutes. That's about the best horse do overs there are, IMHO. Wild pig slow cooked over mesquite is pretty hard to beat too.
> 
> Is there a drooling emoticon?



I have shot wild hogs but never ate any. I guess I have listened to to many people talk about all the disease they carry.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

emmmmmmemmmmm that reminds me halve a half of a wild bore in the freezer right now that my buddy shot down in georgia a few months ago sounds like a party comeing weres my spit dont have misquite but i got apple and cherry :eat::eat::eat::nyam2::nyam2::nyam2:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I have shot wild hogs but never ate any. I guess I have listened to to many people talk about all the disease they carry.



Taking them in cold months cuts down on bugs and such. Clean the meat with lots of fresh water and make sure it is cooked thoroughly. I wouldn't want to eat any that's was rare. Not sure about other parts of the country but, the pigs around here don't taste like commercial pork at all and have very little "wild" taste. It's a very unique flavor. Of course, a big old boar still isn't worth eating but gilts and sows are delicious.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Pheasant would have to be my favorite, closely followed by quail. Cut a slit in each side of a dove breast, stick a slice of jalapeno in there, wrap with bacon and throw it on the grill for a couple minutes. That's about the best horse do overs there are, IMHO. Wild pig slow cooked over mesquite is pretty hard to beat too.
> ...



there dam good cooked all day on the spit poured mikes hard cider on them all day till it fell off the bones yuumm yumm then again we all drank along with the hog so i think any thing would have been great  but your right about the diseases i came down with severe woodidist after that duckman


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have shot wild hogs but never ate any. I guess I have listened to to many people talk about all the disease they carry.
> ...



yep 50 to 70 pounds tops


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> yep 50 to 70 pounds tops



This. Very much this. A 40 pounder slow roasted is hard to beat.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2012)

Love venison, raised my son on it when he was young, he didn't know there was any other meat. Used it for every thing, burgers, spaghetti, chili, hamburger helper, breakfast sausage, backstraps marinated in italian dressing on the grill was my fav. A friend gave me some moose steaks to try once and they where awesome! like rabbit, and wild hog, doves too, I used to shoot doves off my tv antena when I was a kid with a pellet gun, sauteed in a pan on low heat with orange marmalade...yum. Any kind of fish, but walleye is my fav.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Love venison, raised my son on it when he was young, he didn't know there was any other meat. Used it for every thing, burgers, spaghetti, chili, hamburger helper, breakfast sausage, backstraps marinated in italian dressing on the grill was my fav. A friend gave me some moose steaks to try once and they where awesome! like rabbit, and wild hog, doves too, I used to shoot doves off my tv antena when I was a kid with a pellet gun, sauteed in a pan on low heat with orange marmalade...yum. Any kind of fish, but walleye is my fav.



STOPPIT YOU GOT ME DIGGIN ALL THROUGH MY FREEZER:gaah:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > yep 50 to 70 pounds tops
> ...



THATS IT MY FORTY POUNDERS NOW THAWING NO PLANS FOR SATURDAY NOW THEY JUST WENT OUT THE WINDOW THANKS GUYS


----------



## justturnin (Aug 7, 2012)

'round here I like Venison Chili and Duck Gumbo.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

Gosh Im hungry now for sure. Dane what neck of the woods are you from? Im from LA or lower Alabama and it is pretty much hot all he time down here. If I see one this Jan. I will shoot it and grill that fine swine up.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Aug 7, 2012)

You guys sure make a "forced" vegetarian :cray::cray::cray::cray: Everything mentioned sounds fantastic  Back in the good ol' days two of my favorites were bear and moose sausage. Mahi-Mahi is my absolute favorite salt water fish 

But alas those days are long gone:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::cray::cray:

At least I can still eat wood :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mahi mahi is delicious yellow fin with wasabi sauce But the best is either Kathie's Crab cakes with bernaise sauce or her crayfish pie- with a little jambalaya........... Now I am hungry............


----------



## justturnin (Aug 7, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Mahi-Mahi is my absolute favorite salt water fish




Ahh, Mahi Mahi, the fish so nice they names it twice.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Mahi mahi is delicious yellow fin with wasabi sauce But the best is either Kathie's Crab cakes with bernaise sauce or her crayfish pie- with a little jambalaya........... Now I am hungry............



CRAYFISHPIE- MAHI MAHI man thats some gooooooods stuff wheres that cheif boy of mine im starved:eat::eat: hmmmm just found backstrap off a tender little button buck in the freezer im going to inject it with creol garlic butter tonite grill her tommorow with portabella shrooms and onions yumm yumm.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Pheaseant, quail -Grouse is fantastic- Elk and Moose- been tryin to figure out how to get neighborhood moose into freezer..............



mike dont hit with your car youll lose


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it all ! We're out of deer meat down here, I'm already sick of beef. Usually have a freezer full of Red Snapper, Cobia, Speckled Trout, Kingfish, Redfish.... Too broke to go fishing this year :wacko1: Man I cant wait for deer season to get here !


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Gosh Im hungry now for sure. Dane what neck of the woods are you from? Im from LA or lower Alabama and it is pretty much hot all he time down here. If I see one this Jan. I will shoot it and grill that fine swine up.



I'm from the SE corner of the TX panhandle. It's a little place I like to call  Popcornfarte'  .


And, Mahi-Mahi/Durado/Dolphin Fish is AWESOME!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I like it all ! We're out of deer meat down here, I'm already sick of beef. Usually have a freezer full of Red Snapper, Cobia, Speckled Trout, Kingfish, Redfish.... Too broke to go fishing this year :wacko1: Man I cant wait for deer season to get here !



soon ryan soon :archery1: :


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not a hunter, and I don't seem to have much time to fish... I do like to eat though. Just about everything I've ever eaten was delicious as long as it wasn't overcooked, but duck has to be my favorite wild game. BTW, I noticed a theme in some of the recipes and it's cheating... If you wrap anything in bacon and stuff it with jalapeños, it's delicious!

Never eaten a wild pig, but I'm headed to Dane's place as soon as he gets the pit dug out( and the burn ban is lifted).


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 7, 2012)

dave i wrap bacon with bacon


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2012)

A some of you know I spent some of my growing up years fishing in the GOM. Dolphin Fish (not dolphin) was one of the delicacies. You all know it as Mahi Mahi. The fish industry had to rename it because when the landlubbers would traipse through the fish market and see "Dolphin Fish $.080/lb." " they'd get all pissed "They expect me to eat Flipper! The nerve!" You can't covince some people that dolphin fish and a dolphin are as different as a walrus and a seal. 

Thus the nice tasty innocent sounding Hawaiian name of Mahi Mahi. Still a dolphin fish. It was long time seeing mahi mahi on menus before I ordered it and said "this taste like dolphin fish". 
Ryan your fish menu is a great one. Like 'em all especially king mackerel.


:fish:


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

My favorite fish is redfish. I like to blacken it and make a butter cream sauce with butter, cream, dill, and lemon juice and lightly drizzle it on the fish. I fish for these in appalachicola and as remember right you can only keep one and it has to be between 18 and 24 inches Im not sure exactly. But I do know that one redfish dont last long


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Been hunting and eating Elk all my life in Northern Arizona at about 8,000' in elevation( no Arizona is not all desert as some folks think) and I have to say I think when cooked right it is 5 times better than beef ever thought about tasting, I like the big 8x8's and bigger, they are beautiful to look at and watch but a young cow tastes the best, and I make some of the best tasting jerky I've ever eaten from the cows, the bulls are real cool but tough and rough tasting! We never took Elk for the racks but to feed the family. ummmm yummy!!!!:hungry:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

*Go here:*
[attachment=8819]
*Do this:*
[attachment=8820]
*Catch these:*
[attachment=8821]
*Do this to them:*
[attachment=8822]
*And, enjoy.*


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

*Go here:*
[attachment=8819]
*Do this:*
[attachment=8820]
*Catch these:*
[attachment=8821]
*Do this to them:*
[attachment=8822]
*And, enjoy.*


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> *Go here:*
> 
> *Do this:*
> 
> ...



That looks like something I would love to do


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank God for the beautiful mountains in the background of that first pic… That's got to be the ugliest fishing party I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thank God for the beautiful mountains in the background of that first pic… That's got to be the ugliest fishing party I've ever laid eyes on.



Just think how bad it would be if that guy on the left wasn't in the shot!:rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God for the beautiful mountains in the background of that first pic… That's got to be the ugliest fishing party I've ever laid eyes on.
> ...



Your left or mine?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Yes.


----------

